# Earn more now



## jones.jones (Jun 28, 2009)

Is there anyway to supplement my income? I had to face a paycut owing to the current economic crisis. So I am on the lookout for some proven business which will guarantee returns.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I am assuming that you don't want to get a 2nd job. If your time is a definite factor:

See Passive Income link in Investing section.


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

jones.jones said:


> So I am on the lookout for some proven business which will guarantee returns.


There is no such thing. Nobody can guarantee that your business will succeed.


----------



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

canadianbanks said:


> There is no such thing. Nobody can guarantee that your business will succeed.


Agreed.

If business results were guaranteed it would be called 'sure-thing-taking' instead of 'risk-taking'.


----------



## monkeys_jumping (Jul 7, 2009)

You would be wanting to sell things to people looking for guaranteed returns. 
May I suggest Financial Advisor?


----------



## CuriousReader (Apr 3, 2009)

jhnsmith978 said:


> Have a try for online job. Its the best part time job one can do i guess...


Could you elaborate on what you meant by "online job" ?


----------



## Dr_V (Oct 27, 2009)

I suspect that this is a troll, but in the event that it's not ...

There are plenty of proven ways for you to reliably supplement your income, and they basically all involve either "taking a second job", or "quit your job and get a higher-paying one".

cf.

job site #1
job site #2
job site #3 (if you're an EE and reasonably well-educated)


----------



## tom_ford (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah, an online job or an internet-based freelance job is a great idea. But it depends on the things you can do or the industry you're in. Like if you are into graphic arts, you can get clients online.


----------

